

EdX - Harvard & MIT - griffindy
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2012/edx-faq-050212.html

======
jessriedel
These two submission seem to have gotten more traction:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3919184>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3918654>

